# Any Vape Outlets or Stores Near Stellenbosch?



## Jebula999 (28/7/15)

Sup Vapes, 

Just want to find out if anyone from Cape Town knows of a store close to Stellenbosch?

I have to go about 40Km to the nearest store, and don't quite have the time. Sometimes i just need 1 item and its a bit steep to pay delivery each time or have to drive out to Bellville or CBD.


Never know unless you ask.


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> Just want to find out if anyone from Cape Town knows of a store close to Stellenbosch?
> 
> ...



i dont think there are any reputable outlets out that side. you will prob be able to get some juices at the local petrol station but those are far from trusty juices. 
online ordering may be your best bet.


----------



## moonunit (28/7/15)

Vape Cartel does shipping for R50 which out weighs the cost of climbing in a car and driving somewhere. Juicy Joes does local shipping for R40 if I remember correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

Vapour Mountain local delivery is R50.00
Complex Chaos local delivery is R40.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> Just want to find out if anyone from Cape Town knows of a store close to Stellenbosch?
> 
> ...



Hi @Jebula999 
I know what you mean

I am in JHB , not far from most of the vendors but what gets me sometimes is needing different things from different vendors. Can be a pain sometimes. One learns to plan ahead and buy in bulk - at least thats how I justify it to myself. Lol


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Jebula999
> I know what you mean
> 
> I am in JHB , not far from most of the vendors but what gets me sometimes is needing different things from different vendors. Can be a pain sometimes. One learns to plan ahead and buy in bulk - at least thats how I justify it to myself. Lol


Yeah man, i am having the issue that one vendor does not meet all my/my families needs, even though i order from VapourMountain, i still find myself going to VapeMOB, and vice versa i will go to VapeMOB then still order from VapourMountain.

2 days ago i placed an order with VapourMountain, then found myself having to order another shipment from VapeKing up in Jo'burg. And i can guarantee i will still be making a trip to VapeMOB again in the next week.


On another note of asking, is i'm sure a vendor this side would actually do quite well, i'm not sure what the target market is for vaping, or the average age, but Stellenbosch has one of the biggest universities in the country, and there are new students every year. 

@ScorpionL2K made a good point when i spoke to him yesterday, he said when his friends or other students ask him where they can get the equipment and items, he tells them Bellville or order online, and they all lose interest completely. I think there is a huge market this side of the Cape and your customers will rotate year after year.

Just a thought hey.


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Yeah man, i am having the issue that one vendor does not meet all my/my families needs, even though i order from VapourMountain, i still find myself going to VapeMOB, and vice versa i will go to VapeMOB then still order from VapourMountain.
> 
> 2 days ago i placed an order with VapourMountain, then found myself having to order another shipment from VapeKing up in Jo'burg. And i can guarantee i will still be making a trip to VapeMOB again in the next week.
> 
> ...



Maybe you found yourself a good opportunity


----------

